# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Обнаружен вредоносный WordPress-плагин, использующий уязвимости 0-day

## olejah

Недавно командой Trend Micro был обнаружен плагин Wordpress, содержащий бэкдор и использующий три уязвимости нулевого дня. Вредонос маскируется под довольно популярный анти-спам модуль WP-SpamShield Anti-Spam, который установили более 100 000 раз.

Зловреду было присвоено имя X-WP-SPAM-SHIELD-PRO, специалисты утверждают, что он может отключить связанные с безопасностью инструменты, красть данные и добавить скрытую учетную запись администратора. Кроме этого, бэкдор позволяет злоумышленникам загружать файлы на взломанный сайт.

Например, один из файлов, входящих в комплект этого «плагина», имеющий имя class-social-facebook.php, на первый взгляд, призван блокировать нежелательный спам в Facebook. Однако дальнейший анализ показал, что он был разработан для выведения атакуемого сайта из строя путем отключения всех активных плагинов. Два других файла class-term-metabox-formatter.php и class-admin-user-profile.php могут использоваться злоумышленниками для сбора и кражи данных.

Стоит упомянуть еще один файл в комплекте бэкдора - plugin-header.php, он отвечает за добавление на скомпрометированный сайт дополнительной учетной записи администратора, которая позволит злоумышленнику удалить файлы эксплойтов и предоставит имя пользователя, пароль и адрес электронной почты для входа на сайт.

Также вредонос может уведомлять своего хозяина каждый раз, когда администратор активирует его на своем сайте, это делается посредством команды ping.

Если вы используете старые версии следующих плагинов: Appointments, RegistrationMagic-Custom Registration Forms и Flickr Gallery; рекомендуется срочно обновить их, так как они содержат уязвимости нулевого дня:

Appointments (исправлено в 2.2.2)Flickr Gallery (исправлено 1.5.3)RegistrationMagic-Custom Registration Forms (исправлено 3.7.9.3)

----------

Bahus,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

